#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Does green building construction cost more than traditional building construction?

## Bhavya

"Green building" is a building construction or operation which is design to reduce the negative impacts usually our traditional building constructions caused on our environment and climates. Green building methods help to protect our natural resources and increase the quality of our life. But I heard that green building construction cost more than traditional building construction.


Is it true green building construction costs more than traditional building constructions?

----------

